# Add "Stinger Transition Clip Duration"



## DrKonflict (Jun 16, 2019)

Not sure why this is not yet included in v23, but it would be a nice addition. The "Transition point" option
doesn't seem to be doing anything to my stingers and does not work like a duration feature. I hope you
guys can add this soon.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 16, 2019)

The transition point is the moment in milliseconds during the stinger where the transition itself should fire. Typically this is the time in the clip where the whole screen is covered by the stinger so that the transition can happen underneath seamlessly.


----------



## DrKonflict (Jun 16, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The transition point is the moment in milliseconds during the stinger where the transition itself should fire. Typically this is the time in the clip where the whole screen is covered by the stinger so that the transition can happen underneath seamlessly.



Yes, I know this. It still needs a "Stinger duration" option imo though. The current option is 
a bit annoying and confusing to work with.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 17, 2019)

What actual problem are you experiencing? I'm not sure I understand what help a stinger duration would offer, since OBS already knows how long the stinger is due to the length of the video.


----------



## DrKonflict (Jun 18, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> What actual problem are you experiencing? I'm not sure I understand what help a stinger duration would offer, since OBS already knows how long the stinger is due to the length of the video.



I currently have a nice pack with stinger transitions that range from 3 to 5 seconds which is too long for my taste.
I want the transitions to be around 1 to 2 second so, I set the stinger transition point (in milliseconds) to 1000, or
2000 milliseconds. This should mean it starts the stinger about half way, right? This does not seem to do anything
at this point. This is why imo a stinger clip duration option would make sense as well imo.


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 19, 2019)

No, that's not what it means at all. The transition point doesn't define the length of the transition. It defines when, during the playback of the singer video, the scene cut happens. The idea of a stinger is that it plays a media file, and at some point during the media file playback the media file takes up the full screen, which is where the scenes can be switched seamlessly. The transition point is the point in that stinger video where the switch is supposed to take place.

If the stingers are too long, you'll have to open them in a video editor and trim them down, then re-export them with a codec that supports alpha transparency.


----------



## betawarz (Mar 26, 2020)

@dodgepong sorry for reviving an old post, but your previous message gets right to my question - does the duration setting do anything when using a stringer transition? It doesn't seem to have any affect on the transition itself.


----------



## Bril (Mar 28, 2021)

dodgepong said:


> What actual problem are you experiencing? I'm not sure I understand what help a stinger duration would offer, since OBS already knows how long the stinger is due to the length of the video.




OBS already knows how long the stinger should be? Mmmmm! if that's the case I really need help! My 4sec transition gets cut off half way and I have a few transitions I cant use because of this and its super annoying. Its like it has a 2sec max length allowance or something?


----------

